
Saleswhale (YC S16) Coaches and Manages Sales Reps - stvnchn
http://themacro.com/articles/2016/08/saleswhale/
======
sg_gabriel
hey there, co-founder of Saleswhale here -- will be happy to answer any
questions! :D

